# Ne pas enchaîner les morceaux



## bilibob (6 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, 

petite question au sujet de l'Ipod nano : 
comment peut-on faire pour que les morceaux ne s'enchaînent pas automatiquement ??

un grand merci à ceux qui voudront bien répondre


----------



## bilibob (29 Mai 2010)

UP ! merci


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

comment ça ?

en te mettant en mode aléatoire 

c'est une option à activer dans le menu réglage aléatoire oui ou non


----------

